# Epiphone Les Paul Classic U.S. Goldtop with SD pickups



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I just picked up an Epiphone Les Paul Classic U.S. Goldtop with SD pickups made in the epi china factory.
I called LM in ottawa looking for one as I had seen one someone else picked up.
LM sell them for $540.00 (old new stock transfered from TO.) 

They still have some in TO if your interested.

These Epi,s have super reviews, and are similar to the slash goldtop without the slash price.

I am quite impressed with how epi has come along in quality in the new factory.
This guitar is sweet.

Does anyone else out there have one of these great guitars?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No, but you have my attention; gold tops are sweet. Nice guitar!


----------



## audioassassin77 (Jun 8, 2010)

nice gold top man.
..must agree that the q/c at the new factory is a far cry better than it was in recent years.
myself just picked up the epi c/s les paul with two p-90s trans cherry.
very smooth playing guitar..my even be equal to the korean epis i have..gotta break it in a bit more to be sure.
cheers!


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

That is really a nice looking guitar! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe those guitars were selling for at least $200 more when they came out IIRC. Nice deal. What type of SDs? Alnico Pro IIs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

yes the Alnico Pro IIs


----------

